# evolucionar - una companyia irlandesa evoluciona en silenci



## felixgata

Hola a tots:
Al llibre que estic traduint sobre els Kennedy, l’autor descriu el dia del funeral d’en Jack Kennedy.
He consultat uns quants diccionaris i no he trobat un ús d’“evolucionar” adient per a aquest context:

En una coreografia mil·limètrica hi desfilen militars de totes les armes, se senten tambors i gaites, una trompeta solitària entona el _Taps_, es disparen salves de fusell i de canó, una companyia irlandesa *evoluciona* en silenci i els caces volen en formació per damunt dels assistents.

L’he traduït per “avançar” per no repetir “desfilar”:

En una coreografía milimétrica, desfilan militares de todas las armas, se oyen tambores y gaitas, una trompeta solitaria entona el _Taps_, se disparan salvas de fusil y de cañón, una compañía irlandesa *avanza* en silencio y los cazas vuelan en formación por encima de los asistentes.

Què en penseu?


Moltes gràcies per avançat,



Gata


----------



## Doraemon-

El text és original en català, o és una traducció? Perquè jo diria que prové d'una mala traducció, no em sembla gens natural en català, potser s'ha traduït malament "evolve". Caldria anar a l'original, si és el cas.


----------



## felixgata

Bon dia, Doraemon-:
El text és original en català, sí, però diria que l'autor llegeix molt en anglès, perquè té força calcs de l'anglès quan escriu.
Em quedo amb la teva opinió que en català no sona gens natural. Soc pràcticament bilingüe, però no del tot...

Moltes gràcies i salutacions cordials,

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Podria ser _marcha en silencio_?


----------



## felixgata

Sí, em sembla més adient que "avanza".

Moltes gràcies, Xiscomx, de nou!

Gara


----------



## RIU

Home, una companyia militar, fora del seu àmbit, desfila.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, RIU, però ja explico que vull evitar la repetició de "desfilar", que ha sortit una mica més amunt. 
Crec que "marxa" és perfecte.

Salutacions!

Gata


----------



## RIU

felixgata said:


> ja explico que vull evitar la repetició de "desfilar",
> 
> Salutacions!
> 
> Gata


Apa que he llegit bé, doncs.


----------



## felixgata




----------

